# Availability



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

I know that I asked this quite some time ago, but have misplaced the answer. Is there anyplace in Ontario, Canada where you can purchase Mikes 100 in person. If not, what about Niagara Falls, New York or Buffalo ? Thanks ,, if not, can it be shipped to Canada ? IS there duty to be paid ETC. ?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Wmtand,At the present time, the program is available only through the internet in the locations you mention.The program is shipped via First Class Air Mail to Canada, from the United States and is shipped with a customs form for value of content, but I don't believe there is any duty paid on it - it is just shipped to your mailing address. We have many orders to Canada.If you have any further questions, feel free to ask, or you may also use the contact page on the program website: www.ibsaudioprogram100.com and go to "Contact Us".Take care.


----------

